# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  Setting print size?

## raffi

this may be a completely obvious question - but i'm a bit baffled. is there a way to set a precise print size? i've exported a model i want to print to STL, uploaded to the web site, but then there doesn't seem to be a way to manipulate it to 4cm long, for example. there only is the interface with the slider which seems super imprecise.

----------


## curious aardvark

usually with a slicer if you double click the model you can enter any dimensions, rotations manually. 

no idea how the mod-t one works. But can't see how you'd not be able to do something a sbasic as that.

----------


## hsus

Spoke to support about this - They're aware of the issue, theres a slider that shows a visual approximation of size, but its very fidgety, they recommend using another slicer if you need specific sizes, e.g. astroprint.

So my question is - How do I set size in astroprint? I've looked around but can't find any size setting  :Confused:

----------

